# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο Πειραιά - History of Piraeus >  Ιστορία του λιμανιού του Πειραιά

## Roi Baudoin

Ο καλός φίλος *Νίκος Κουμπέτσος* είναι έτοιμος να μας παρουσιάσει κάποια θέματα που αφορούν την *ιστορία του λιμανιού του Πειραιά*.
Νομίζω ότι είναι καλό να δημιουργήσουμε ένα καινούριο θέμα στο οποίο να ανεβάζουμε θέματα σχετικά με την ιστορία του λιμανιού του Πειραιά.

Μετάξύ άλλων ο *Νίκος Κουμπέτσος* αναφέρει:
_"Θεωρώ υποχρέωσή μου να σας παρουσιάσω ανέκδοτες και πρωτότυπες πληροφορίες, με ονόματα ναυτικών και προσώπων, που σχετίζονταν με τη ναυτιλία, οι οποίοι υπήρξαν μεταξύ των πρώτων κατοίκων του Πειραιά, της πόλης με το λιμάνι της, που όλοι αγαπήσαμε, είτε ως κάτοικοι, είτε ως ναυτικοί, αφού κάθε μπάρκο μας από εκεί ξεκινούσε και τελείωνε εκεί." 
_

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Αγαπητοί μου φίλοι της Ναυτιλίας.gr !
Θεωρώ υποχρέωσή μου να σας παρουσιάσω *ανέκδοτες και πρωτότυπες πληροφορίες, με ονόματα ναυτικών και προσώπων, που σχετίζονταν με τη ναυτιλία, οι οποίοι υπήρξαν μεταξύ των πρώτων κατοίκων του Πειραιά,* της πόλης με το λιμάνι της, που όλοι αγαπήσαμε, είτε ως κάτοικοι, είτε ως ναυτικοί, αφού κάθε μπάρκο μας από εκεί ξεκινούσε και τελείωνε εκεί. 

Σαν εισαγωγή στο θέμα γράφω τα ακόλουθα:
Το *1969*, ο τότε Δήμαρχος Πειραιά *Αριστ. Σκυλίτσης*, κατεδαφίζοντας το πρώην Δημαρχείο της πόλης, το γνωστό σε όλους *Ρολόι στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά*, για να φτιάξει ένα σιντριβάνι, πέταξε και τα παλαιά έγγραφα του δήμου, που φυλάσσονταν εκεί, δηλαδή το *Ιστορικό Αρχείο Πειραιά*, της πόλης που υπηρετούσε! Αυτό έγραψαν οι ιστορικοί του Πειραιά.
Το *1974*, ο ανεκδιήγητος αυτός δήμαρχος, συνεχίζοντας, πέταξε και το *Ιστορικό Αρχείο του Υποθηκοφυλακείου Πειραιά,* φορτώνοντας ένα ολόκληρο φορτηγό αυτοκίνητο για πολτοποίηση ως ανακυκλώσιμο «παλιόχαρτο» του Δήμου με έγγραφα από τη γέννησή του, δηλαδή πριν το 1840, μέχρι το πρώτο τέταρτο του 20ου αι.! 
Μέρος αυτού του Αρχείου διέσωσα το 1974, λίγο πριν πολτοποιηθεί, στη *Χαρτοποιία Ε.Γ. Λαδόπουλου στη Πάτρα*, όπου εργαζόμουν στη μηχανογράφηση της επιχείρησης τότε. 
Πρόκειται για το *2ο Τόμο του 1840*, όπου καταγράφονται οι πρώτοι κάτοικοι του νεοσύστατου Δήμου, ως επίνειο της Αθήνας, κυρίως Υδραίοι, ως άριστοι ναυτικοί, συμμετέχοντες τα μέγιστα στην επανάσταση, και οι Χιώτες, ως άριστοι έμποροι, οι οποίοι έλαβαν οικόπεδα από το κράτος, ιδρύοντας τους δυο πρώτους *συνοικισμούς του Πειραιά.* 
*1ον των Υδραίων* στη περιοχή Αγ. Νικολάου – Τελωνείου
*2ον των Χίων* στη περιοχή Αγ. Σπυρίδωνος και Ηλεκτρικού Σταθμού σήμερα.

Οι αναφερόμενοι ναυτικοί και οι ασχολούμενοι με τη ναυτιλία κάτοικοι Πειραιά, είναι με αλφαβητική σειρά οι κάτωθι: 

*1 & 2)**Αγιομαυρίτης Δημήτριος* και *Αγιομαυρίτης ή Παπαδόπουλος Γεώργιος*. Τροφοδότες των Αγγλικών πολεμικών πλοίων στο Πειραιά το 1841. Ο μεν Δημήτριος ως δανειολήπτης, ο δε Γεώργιος ως δανειστής του εμπόρου και κτηματίου Τζωρτζή Καννελά κατοίκου επίσης Πειραιώς.

*3) Εργαστηριάρης ή Αργαστηριάρης Νικόλαος του Λαζάρου.* Πλοίαρχος, κάτοικος Πειραιώς και λήπτης οικοπέδου. Αναφέρεται στη περίοδο 1841–1857.

*4) Ζερβός Ανδρέας του Ιωάννη.* Αξιωματικός, Πλοίαρχος Ναυτικού, κάτοικος Πειραιώς και προσωρινά Αθηνών. έλαβε δυο οικόπεδα στο Συνοικισμό των Χίων, και αναφέρεται στη περίοδο 1841–1855. 

*5) Κουρούπης Ιωάννης του Δ.* Αναφέρεται ως Ναυτικός το 1841 και Πλοίαρχος το 1853. Κάτ. Πειραιώς εξ Ύδρας. Έλαβε οικόπεδο στο Συνοικισμό των Υδραίων. 

*6) Ρεβίδης Γεώργιος του Α.* Εμποροπλοίαρχος, κάτοικος Ύδρας. Έλαβε οικόπεδο στο συνοικισμό των Υδραίων, και αναφέρεται στη περίοδο 1841–1870. Πιθανόν να πρόκειται για το Πλοίαρχο του Βασιλικού κότερου του Όθωνα και της Αμαλίας «Λέων» από το 1844 μέχρι το 1862.

*7) Ρούφος (ή Ρούφας) Δημήτριος του Αντωνίου και της Χριστίνας.* Ναυτικός, κάτοικος Ύδρας. Αναφέρεται το 1873 ως κληρονόμος του πατέρα του Αντωνίου, ο οποίος είχε λάβει οικόπεδο (προ του 1840) στο συνοικισμό των Υδραίων, γείτονας του Γκίκα Μπινιάρη.

*8. Σέρρος Φραγκίσκος.* Αξιωματικός (Φροντιστής) Βασιλικού Ναυτικού, κάτοικος Πειραιώς. Αναφέρεται ως δανειστής της Αγγελικής Κορωνάκη συζύγου Ιωάννη Κατελούζου και του καφεπώλη Χριστοφή Μπρισιμητζάκη, κατοίκων Πειραιώς, στα έτη 1856–1875.

*9) Σκούρτης Νικόλαος του Κυριάκου.* Ναυτικός κάτοικος Πειραιώς εξ Ύδρας. Ιδιοκτήτης οικοπέδου το 1858 στο Συνοικισμό των Υδραίων.

*10) Σωτηρίου Γεώργιος του Ιωάννου.* Ναυτικός, κάτοικος *Κρανιδίου* Ερμιονίδος. Αναφέρεται ως δανειστής το 1850 του Ιωάννη Τούντα κατ. Πειραιώς.

*11) Τσαμαδός Μιχαήλ του Α.* Κάτοικος Αθηνών. Πλοίαρχος Βασιλικού Ναυτικού, Β΄ τάξεως το 1857, Κτηματίας το 1859, και Πλοίαρχος Α΄ τάξεως 1866 – 1870. Αναφέρεται ως δανειστής των Ν. Μπουλαζέρη, Σπύρου Αγριανίτη και Γεωργίου Ρεβίδη, κατοίκων Πειραιώς.

*12) Χόρτης Σπυρίδων.* Υπάλληλος του Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιώς, ιδιοκτήτης οικίας πλησίον του Συνοικισμού των Χίων, τα έτη 1841–1842.

Μεταξύ αυτών που έλαβαν οικόπεδο υπήρχαν και επιφανείς όπως: οι Χίοι *αδελφοί Ράλληδες, ο Στέφανος Γεννάδης, οι Αλέξανδρος και Γεώργιος Γλαράκης, ο Ν. Ροδοκανάκης,* επίσης οι *Ανδρέας και Νικόλαος Μάμουκας, ο Νικόλαος Μελετόπουλος, ο Παύλος Σκουλούδης, ο Φραγκίσκος Φεράλδης* κ.ά.

Ο τρόπος πληρωμής των οικοπέδων ορίζεται σε 35 ετήσιες δόσεις. 

Η μεταγραφή του κειμένου της προμετωπίδας του Βιβλίου των Υποθηκών:

*Τόμος Β΄ Πειραιώς.*

Ο Πρόεδρος των εν Αθήναις Πρωτοδικών.
Το παρόν Βιβλίον εγγραφών υποθηκών του Δήμου Πειραιώς αριθμηθέν και μονογραφηθέν περιέχει σελίδας από αριθμόν ένα έως 329 τριακόσια είκοσι εννέα και από αρ. 340 τριακόσια τεσσαράκοντα έως 414 τετρακόσια δέκα τέσσερα.
Εν Αθήναις την 30 Οκτωβρίου 1840.
Ο πρόεδρος
(Τ. Σ.) Ν. Φλογαίτης

Τα γραφεία του Υποθηκοφυλακείου Πειραιώς στεγάζονταν στην Αθήνα, τα πρώτα χρόνια, επειδή δεν υπήρχαν κατάλληλα κτήρια στο Πειραιά για τις Δημόσιες Υπηρεσίες.
*Νίκος Κουμπέτσος.*

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

*Αγαπητοί φίλοι της* *Ν@utilia.gr,*  μετά την επιτυχή παρουσίαση των πρώτων ναυτικών του Πειραιά, συνεχίζω με εκτενή κατάλογο των πρώτων κατοίκων του Πειραιά, με συνοπτικότατες πληροφορίες, όπως αυτοί αναφέρονται στο Βιβλίο των Υποθηκών του Δήμου Πειραιά, έτους 1840.
Επειδή υπήρχαν αναγνώστες του παρόντος θέματος, οι οποίοι αναγνώρισαν προγόνους τους ναυτικούς, δηλώνω τα κάτωθι:
*Αν πιστεύετε ότι, μεταξύ των ονομάτων υπάρχει πρόγονός σας, ή αν είστε ιστορικός ερευνητές, ή για οποιονδήποτε άλλη αιτία, θα θέλατε περισσότερες πληροφορίες για συγκεκριμένο όνομα, πολύ ευχαρίστως θα ανταποκριθώ, διότι θεωρώ υποχρέωσή μου να τις μοιράζομε μαζί σας, δεδομένου ότι, μερικές τουλάχιστον πληροφορίες είναι πρωτότυπες και ίσως άγνωστες.*
*Νίκος Κουμπέτσος.*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τον καλό φίλο _Νίκο Κουμπέτσο_ για το εξαιρετικά πολύτιμο αυτό ντοκουμέντο.

Νομίζω ότι θα βοηθήσει πολύ όσους αναζητούν τις ρίζες τους.

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Aktofylakas

Από τον Θεμιστοκλή και τον χρυσό αιώνα του Περικλέους έως σήμερα.

http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2010...g-post_23.html

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Από τη δεύτερη έκδοση του μεγάλου επιτραπέζιου Ημερολογίου με τίτλο *«ΑΤΖΕΝΔΑ 1916»* διαστάσεων 15 Χ 22 εκ., σελίδων πλέον των 400, παρουσιάζω μερικά στοιχεία για το Πειραιά. 
Υπενθυμίζω ότι την εποχή αυτή, ο 1ος παγκόσμιος πόλεμος ήταν σε εξέλιξη και η χώρα μας ακροβατούσε μεταξύ ουδετερότητας και συμμετοχής στο πλευρό των Αγγλογάλλων, που ήταν και η αρχή του εθνικού διχασμού. Με αυτά τα δεδομένα πρέπει να θεωρείται άθλος η έκδοση αυτής της μεγάλης Ατζέντας για την εποχή. 
Ξεκινώ με τα *Πρακτορεία των Ατμοπλοϊκών Εταιρειών Πειραιώς*: α) των Ελληνικών, β) των Ευρωπαϊκών, γ) των Υπερωκεανίων, όπως ο συντάκτης ξεχωρίζει, και δ) τα αντίστοιχα γραφεία στην Αθήνα.

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Συνεχίζω με τα *«Αξιοσύστατα Ξενοδοχεία εν Ελλάδη»*, όπου παρατηρούμε το «*ΚΟΝΤΙΝΕΝΤΑΛ*», ως το μοναδικό αξιόλογο ξενοδοχείο στο Πειραιά. 
Στην ολοσέλιδη διαφήμιση των ιδιοκτητών *Αδελφών Ζαμάνων*, (συμβολή της οδού Γούναρη προς την Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος – Ακτή Τζελέπη) διακρίνουμε : κάποιο άγαλμα την αριστερή γωνία, τραμ,  ιππήλατες άμαξες, αλλά και μια αυτοκινούμενη, τις κυρίες με τα ομπρελίνα και τις βάρκες στο μόλο.
Το ΚΟΝΤΙΝΕΝΤΑΛ βομβαρδίστηκε στις 11 Φεβ. 1944 από τους συμμάχους (κατά λάθος ; ή επειδή έμενα Γερμανοί αξιωματικοί  :Wink:  και το 1998 κατεδαφίστηκε το ισόγειο, ιδιοκτησίας του Τζανείου Νοσοκομείου.  Δεν γνωρίζω τι υπάρχει εκεί σήμερα.

Τέλος τη διαφήμιση του Καφενείου «*Η Ωραία Ελλάς*» του *Γ. Αλφιέρη* στο *Πασσά Λιμάνι*. Παρατηρούμε να σερβίρεται ο καφές «*Αλλά Τούρκα*», δηλαδή ο παλαιότερος του 1916 τρόπος, καθώς και *Περσικοί Ναργιλέδες*, δηλαδή ο γνήσιος παλαιός τρόπος καπνίσματος, δεδομένου ότι οι Τούρκοι «παρέλαβαν» το ναργιλέ από τους Πέρσες.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ΚΟΝΤΙΝΕΝΤΑΛ βομβαρδίστηκε στις 11 Φεβ. 1944 από τους συμμάχους (κατά λάθος ; ή επειδή έμενα Γερμανοί αξιωματικοί  και το 1998 κατεδαφίστηκε το ισόγειο, ιδιοκτησίας του Τζανείου Νοσοκομείου. Δεν γνωρίζω τι υπάρχει εκεί σήμερα.


Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα ντοκουμέντα αγαπητέ Νίκο. Η θέση που ήταν το KONTINENTAΛ έχει παραμείνει ανασκαμμένη μιας και προέκυψαν αρχαία. Ο χώρος παραμένει ρυπαρός και αναξιοποιήτος ενώ συχνά πυκνά πλυμηρίζει...

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Αγαπητοί μου φίλοι,
Από το Βιβλίο των Υποθηκών του Δήμου Πειραιώς του έτους *1840*, παρουσιάζω με αλφαβητική σειρά τα τοπωνύμια, όπως αυτά αναφέρονται εντός των ορίων του νεοσύστατου τότε Δήμου. 

*Βαρελούστρα:* Θέση εντός των ορίων του Δήμου Πειραιώς, όπου η οδός Σαλαμίνος. 
*Βάρη.* Θέση εντός των ορίων του Δήμου Πειραιώς. όπου η οδός Σαλαμίνος. _(Αλβανική λ._ _varr, -__i, -__e, -__et: βαθούλωμα γης (βαρικό), πηγάδι, τάφρος, χαντάκι, τάφος και μεταφορικά ο θάνατος. Εδώ δηλώνει το Πηγάδι σύμφωνα με τη τοπική βιβλιογραφία)_
*Δυτική Εκκλησία:* Η «Καθολική Εκκλησία» (Ρωμαιοκαθολική) Δήμου Πειραιώς. _Είχε εγκαινιασθεί το 1840. Βλ. και Καθολική Εκκλησία._
*Ενορία Αγίου Νικολάου:* Εκκλησιαστική περιφέρεια στο Συνοικισμό των Υδραίων. _Τα όρια ταυτίζονταν με αυτά του συνοικισμού τότε._
*Ενορία Αγίου Συρίδωνος:* Εκκλησιαστική περιφέρεια στο Συνοικισμό των Χίων. Τα όρια ταυτίζονταν με αυτά του συνοικισμού τότε, μέχρι να κτιστεί νέος Ναός και δημιουργηθεί νέα Ενορία.
*Ιερά Μονή Αγίου Σπυρίδωνος:* _Κατεστράφη κατά την επανάσταση. Στη θέση της κτίζεται το 1842 ο ομώνυμος νέος περικαλλής Ναός._
*Ιερός Ναός Αγίου Διονυσίου:* _Ναός όπου και το πρώτο κοιμητήριο Πειραιώς. Υπάρχει και σήμερα._
*Ιερός Ναός Αγίου Νικολάου:* Στο Συνοικισμό των Υδραίων. _Στη θέση όπου και σήμερα ο περικαλλής Ναός._
*Ιερός Ναός Αγίου Σπυρίδωνος:* Στο Συνοικισμό των Χίων._ Στη θέση όπου και σήμερα ο περικαλλής Ναός._
*Καθολική Εκκλησία:* ή «Δυτική Εκκλησία» ως άνω, όπως επίσης κατέγραφαν.
*Κάτω Σπήλαιον:* Θέση εντός των ορίων του Δήμου Πειραιώς. _Δεν γνωρίζω τη τοποθεσία._
*Λίμνη:* Από το τοπωνύμιο *«Πέραν της Λίμνης»* προκύπτει η θέση. _Λίμνη έλεγαν το «Αλίπεδον» ή «Λιμένα Αλών» που ένα μέρος αποξηράθηκε με επιχωμάτωση._
*Λοιμοκαθαρτήριον Πειραιώς:* Στην Ενορία Αγ. Νικολάου (Συν/σμό των Υδραίων) πλησίον της οδού Βρύσεως. _Η Καραντίνα_ _κτίστηκε το 1837 στον ίδιο χώρο του νέου Τελωνείου._
*Ναυπηγείον Πειραιώς:* Στο Συνοικισμό των Υδραίων, πλησίον του Ναυτικού Σχολείου και της οδού Αφροδίτης.
*Ναυτικόν Σχολείον Πειραιώς:* Στο Συνοικισμό των Υδραίων, πλησίον του Ναυπηγείου και της οδού Αφροδίτης.
*Οδός Αγίου Διονυσίου:* Στη θέση «Πέραν της Λίμνης». _(Στην Ακτή Κονδύλη)_
*Οδός Αγοράς:* Πλησίον του Λοιμοκαθαρτηρίου και της οδού Βρύσεως.
*Οδός Αθηνάς:* _Σήμερα λέγεται Λεωφόρος Βασιλέως Γεωργίου του Α΄._
*Οδός Αμαλίας:* _Δεν γνωρίζω τη θέση της._ _Μάλλον θα άλλαξε η ονομασία της μετά την έξωση του Όθωνα το 1862._
*Οδός Αφροδίτης:* Στο Συν/σμό των Υδραίων και πλησίον του Ναυτικού Σχολείου.
*Οδός Βρύσεως:* Στο Συν/σμό των Υδραίων και πλησίον του Λοιμοκαθαρτηρίου και Οδού Αγοράς. _(Ίσως η «Βρύση Γιουρδή» επί της οδού Φίλωνος (?)._
*Οδός Λουδοβίκου:* _Η ονομασία δόθηκε_ _προς τιμήν του πατέρα του Βασιλιά Όθωνα. Στον Ηλεκτρικό Σταθμό και Πλατεία Ρούσβελτ. Παράδοξο πως διατηρήθηκε η ονομασία της οδού!_
*Οδός Μιαούλη:* _Πρέπει να είναι η σημερινή Ακτή Μιαούλη με συνέχεια προς βοράν την οδό Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως (?)_
*Οδός Νοταρά:* _Προφανώς η ίδια και σήμερα οδός._
*Οδός Όθωνος:* _Ίσως στη Πλατεία Όθωνος, που μετονομάστηκε το 1862 σε Απόλλωνος, και σήμερα Καραϊσκάκη, στη Ακτή Τζελέπη._
*Οδός Πλούτωνος:* Στη θέση «Πέραν της Λίμνης» όπου η οδός Αγίου Διονυσίου.
*Οδός Σαλαμίνος:* Στις θέσεις Βαρελούστρας, και Βάρης.
*Οδός Φίλωνος:* Στην ενορία Αγ. Νικολάου. _(Προφανώς η ίδια και σήμερα οδός)_
*Πειραιεύς:* Η πόλη με το λιμάνι της, που επανιδρύθηκε ως επίνειο των Αθηνών. _Η έκταση ορίστηκε το Δεκ. 1834, «εις το αριστερό μέρος του λιμένος κατά γραμμήν αρχομένην από την μοναδικήν κρήνην και λήγουσαν εις τον παλαιόν μώλον, δηλαδή εις το άκρον της Πλατείας Τζελέπη». Πληθυσμός το 1836, 1.011 κάτοικοι & το 1842, 2.611._
*Πέραν της Λίμνης:* Θέση, όπου οι οδοί Αγίου Διονυσίου και Πλούτωνος. _Λίμνη έλεγαν το «Αλίπεδον» ή «Λιμένα Αλών» που τμήμα αποξηράθηκε με επιχωμάτωση._
*Πλατεία Λοιμοκαθαρτηρίου:* Παράλιος πλατεία, στο Συν/σμό των Υδραίων, _όπου και η Καραντίνα._
*Πλατεία Ναυτικού Σχολείου:* Στο Συνοικισμό των Υδραίων, πλησίον της οδού Αφροδίτης.
*Συνοικισμός των Υδραίων:* Περιοχή Πειραιώς, που παραχωρήθηκε από τη Κυβέρνηση στους Υδραίους προς εποίκηση._ Δημιουργήθηκε το 1838 ( ολίγον μετά το συνοικισμό των Χίων) και κατελάμβανε το μεσημβρινοδυτικό τμήμα της πόλεως, πλησίον του λιμένος και προς το Τελωνείο. Διαιρέθηκε αρχικά σε 48 Τετράγωνα. Αρχικά ονομάσθηκε Δήμος Υδραίων και αργότερα (πριν το1842) συγχωνεύτηκε με το Δήμο Πειραιώς._ 
*Συνοικισμός των Χίων:* Περιοχή Πειραιώς, που παραχωρήθηκε από τη Κυβέρνηση στους Χίους προς εποίκηση. _Η έκταση ορίστηκε το Δεκ. 1834, ως η συνεχομένη της ορισθείσας του Δήμου Πειραιώς (Βλ..άνω) κειμένη ανατολικώς και μεσημβρινώς αυτής. Αρχικά ονομάσθηκε Δήμος Χίων, και αργότερα (πριν το1842) συγχωνεύτηκε με το Δήμο Πειραιώς._ 

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*  
*Παρατηρήσεις:* Κατά την δημιουργία του πρώτου ρυμοτομικού σχεδίου του Πειραιά, τα οικοδομικά τετράγωνα, καθώς και τα οικόπεδα εντός των οικοδομικών τετραγώνων που παραχωρούνταν σε κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο, έλαβαν αριθμούς. Ο αύξοντας αριθμός των Τετραγώνων ή Παραλληλογράμμων, αποτελούσε και την ονομασία τους. Αργότερα δόθηκαν οι ονομασίες των οδών και με τη πάροδο των δεκαετιών, έπαψαν να αναφέρονται οι αριθμοί των τετραγώνων. Ως τοπωνύμια αναφέρονται και τα διάφορα ιδρύματα όπως οι Ναοί, προς ακριβέστερο καθορισμό της θέσεως των οικοπέδων.
Οι περισσότερες πληροφορίες των ονομάτων προέρχονται από τα ίδια τα έγγραφα. Όπου δεν διευκρινίζεται στα έγγραφα, συμπλήρωσα με πλάγια γραφή, από προσωπική έρευνα.

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Μετά τη παρουσίαση των τοπωνυμιών του Πειραιά από το 1840 και μέρος των οδών, όπως ονομάστηκαν περί τα μέσα του 19ου αι., παρουσιάζω τις *οδούς του Πειραιά το* *1916*, από το βιβλίο *«Ατζένδα 1916».* 
Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες μας δίνει αυτός ο κατάλογος, διότι κατά τη συνοπτική περιγραφή των θέσεών τους, αναφέρονται πολλά *τοπωνύμια* της εποχής. Παρατηρούμε μερικές αλλαγές ονομάτων από το 19ο αι., αλλά και νεότερες, όπως υπάρχουν σήμερα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βομβαρδισμος του λιμανιου απο Στουκας.
Piraeus.jpg

Απο το περιοδικο LIFE της 26ης Μαιου 1941.

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

> Βομβαρδισμος του λιμανιου απο Στουκας.
> Piraeus.jpg
> 
> Απο το περιοδικο LIFE της 26ης Μαιου 1941.


Παρακολουθήστε φίλοι μου τα γεγονότα του 2ου βομβαρδισμούτου Πειραιά, μέσα από το κλάμα του Φώτη Γιαννήρη, Α΄ Μηχανικού, κατοίκου Πειραιά, που έχασε την κόρη του στα στα συντρίμια της Ηλεκτρικής, στο σύνδεσμο:
http://www.arcadians.gr/index.php?op...46-56&catid=89

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην _Κοινωνικη_ του Πειραιως της 19ης Σεπτεμβριου 1986 βρισκουμε τα ονοματα των δημαρχων Πειραιως (1835-1986). Ετσι ισως μερικοι πιο νεοι να συνδεσουν τοπωνυμια με αυτα τα ονοματα.

19860919 Mayors of Piraeus Koinwnikh.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Έτσι είναι λες το όνομα μιας περιοχής και δεν καταλαβαίνεις σε τι αναφέρεται. Πολύ χρήσιμο!
Δηλαδή σε 100 χρόνια από τώρα θα έχουμε πλατεία Φασούλα ή οδό Μιχαλολιάκου, Αγραπίδη κτλ. :Apologetic:  :Apologetic:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ξεχασες τον μοναδικο Στελλιο Λογοθετη.......

----------


## Ellinis

Σαν σήμερα, τέτοια ώρα, ξεκινούσε ο πρώτος βομβαρδισμός του Πειραιά από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη. Ήταν η πρώτη μέρα του ελληνογερμανικού πολέμου και στο λιμάνι βρισκόντουσαν πολλά σκάφη, ανάμεσα τους ορισμένα βρετανικά φορτηγά που εκφόρτωναν πολεμοφόδια για τις ελληνο-βρετανικές δυνάμεις. Ένα από αυτά ήταν το μεγάλο φορτηγό CLAN FRASER που ήταν δεμένο μπροστά από το 1ο Λιμενικό Υπόστεγο, στην Ηετιώνεια Ακτή. Στα αμπάρια του ήταν 6,5 τόνοι εκρηκτικών και άλλα υλικά πολέμου.

_To CLAN FRASER:_
_1 Clan Fraser-05.jpg
_
Τα επιτεθέμενα αεροσκάφη ήταν  έντεκα τύπου He-111 H-6 που είχαν απογειωθεί από την Αυστρία και είκοσι τύπου Ju-88 A-4, που είχαν απογειωθεί από την Κατάνια της Σικελίας. Επικεφαλής τους ήταν ο Hans Joachim Hermann (1913-2010), ένας από τους πλέον αποτελεσματικούς πιλότους της Luftwaffe. Ο καιρός ήταν ιδανικός για τους επιτιθέμενους, χωρίς σύνεφα και με ένα λαμπρό ανοιξιάτικο φεγγάρι. Τα γερμανικά αεροσκάφη έκαναν ρήψεις μαγνητικών ναρκών κυρίως μπροστά στα κρηπιδώματα από το ύψος του βόρειου κυμματοθραύστη ως τις μόνιμες δεξαμενές και κοντά στις αποβάθρες της ξυλείας. Κατόπιν ακολούθηση η ρίψη των βομβών και το αεροσκάφος του Hermann επιτίθεται στο CLAN FRASER και το πετυχαίνει με τρείς βόμβες των 250 κιλών. Το πλοίο μεταμορφώθηκε σε μια κόλαση φωτιάς και τα λιγοστά μέσα πυρόσβεσης του λιμανιού δεν ήταν σε θέση να προσφέρουν κάτι. Στις 03.20 (θερινή ώρα 04.20), το CLAN FRASER εξεράγη σπέρνοντας τον όλεθρο σε όλο τον Πειραιά. Τμήματα από το καράβια, ξάρτια, μπίγες, λαμαρίνες και πυρακτωμένα σιδερένια θραύσματα εκτοξεύονται σε ύψος πολλών μέτρων και μεταδίδουν τη φωτιά σε σειρά παρακείμενων πλοίων.

_Τα απομμεινάρια του CLAN__ FRASER__ μετά την έκρηξη:
3 Clan Fraser wreckage.jpg πηγή
_
_H__ πρύμνη του CLAN__ FRASER__ ήταν το μόνο τμήμα του σκάφους που διατήρησε τη μορφή της:_
2 clan fraser stern.jpg

Μεταξύ των πλοίων που δέχτηκαν τα φλεγόμενα θραύσματα στα καταστρώματα τους ήταν τα ελληνικά φορτηγά πλοία ΠΕΤΑΛΙΟΙ, ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ, ΚΥΡΑΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΙ, ΑΓΑΛΙΑΝΗ και ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΗ και τα επιβατηγά ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ και ΠΑΤΡΙΣ.
  Τα φλεγόμενα συντρίμμια του CLAN FRASER έπληξαν το αγγλικό φορτηγό πλοίο CITY OF ROUBAIX που επίσης μετέφερε πυρομαχικά. Το φορτίο εξεράγει και το σκάφος αφού κόπηκε σε δυο τμήματα βυθίστηκε με μέρος των υπερκατασκεύων του να παραμένει ορατό.

_Το ναυάγιο του CITY__ OF__ ROUBAIX:_
4 city of roubaix3.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eνδιαφέρουσα παρουσίσαη από τιν φίλο Εllinis με αφορμή την τραγική επέτειο.
Ο πατέρας μου έλεγε ότι κοκκίνισε ο ουρανός κ αυτό ήταν ορατό μέχρι την Χαλκίδα. Μία μπίντα μάλιστα έφυγε κ "προσγειώθηκε" στο μπαλκόνι συγγενούς μας στο Πασαλιμάνι το οποίο κ γκρέμισε.
Koμμάτι λαμαρίνας από το CLAN FRASER,που ήταν φορτωμένο με ΝΙΤΡΟΓΛΥΚΕΡΙΝΗ, υπήρχε μέχρι λίγα χρόνια σφηνωμένο σε δέντρο στον Τινάνειο Κήπο.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε ΒΧ, είναι καλό να θυμόμαστε κάποια σημαντικά γεγονότα.
Ας πάμε και στη σημερινή μέρα, μιας και τέτοια ώρα συνεχιζόταν ο χαλασμός μέσα στο λιμάνι και ο φόβος για νέες εκρήξεις ήταν διάχυτος στον κόσμο που εγκατέλειπε την πόλη όπως όπως. Τα πλοία που είχαν πάρει φωτιά καίγονταν, πυκνοί καπνοί κάλυπταν το λιμάνι και η ύπαρξη των γερμανικών ναρκών δεν επέτρεπε την απομάκρυνση τους. Ας δούμε μια εικόνα από τους δρόμους του λιμανιού:

5 after the attack.jpg

Τέτοια ώρα, την 11η πρωϊνή, το επιταγμένο ρυμουλκό VIKING προσέκρουσε σε μιας από αυτές τις νάρκες εντός του λιμένος και βυθίστηκε μπροστά στα έκπληκτα μάτια του βασιλιά Γεώργιου, του πρωθυπουργού Αλ.Κορυζή και των λοιπών επισήμων που τους συνόδευαν στην επίσκεψη τους στο λιμάνι. Από την έκρηξη έχασαν τη ζωή τους ο κυβερνήτης του πλοίου και δεκαέξι ακόμη μέλη του πληρώματος του. 

Το 378 grt VIKING είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1904 στα  Burmeister & Wain της Κοπεγχάγης για την εταιρία ναυαγιαιρεσίων Svitzer. Να το δούμε εδώ στην καθέλκυση του:

6 vking.jpg

To 1941 επιτάχθηκε και εξοπλίστηκε ενώ του προστέθηκαν βόμβες βυθού. Kαι να πως ήταν όταν βυθίστηκε:
7 Viking.jpg

  Αν και η έκρηξη του CLAN FRASER προξένυσε τεράστιες ζημιές, ο αριθμός των θυμάτων μεταξύ των πληρωμάτων περιορίστηκε στα 27 άτομα. Στην ξηρά οι καταστροφές ήταν μεγάλες και πέρα των εγκαταστάσεων του λιμανιού. Το ωστικό κύμα της έκρηξης  προκάλεσε καταρεύσεις σε κτίρια σε μεγάλο βάθος και προκλήθηκαν θάνατοι και τραυτματισμοί μεταξύ των κατοίκων του Πειραιά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Koμμάτι λαμαρίνας από το CLAN FRASER,που ήταν φορτωμένο με ΝΙΤΡΟΓΛΥΚΕΡΙΝΗ, υπήρχε μέχρι λίγα χρόνια σφηνωμένο σε δέντρο στον Τινάνειο Κήπο.


IMG_0002.jpg
_Ιανουάριος 2008_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> IMG_0002.jpg
> _Ιανουάριος 2008_


Το έχουν πάρει προ πολλού.Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να είναι σε άλλη θέση κ να μην το έδωσαν σαν σκραπ.

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να είναι η ίδια λαμαρίνα που τώρα είναι σε προθήκη στη Δημοτική Πινακοθήκη του Πειραιά. Ο λόγος που τη μετέφεραν πρέπει να είχε να κάνει με τη "στατικότητα" του δέντρου.

Aς δούμε και μια εικόνα για το πως έδειχνε το λιμάνι εκείνη την τραγική νύχτα

134865.JPG
πηγή

----------


## Takerman

Στο πολύ καλό ιστορικό οδοιπορικό του φίλου Ellinis, να προσθέσω μια εικόνα του πλοίου Πεταλιοί που βρήκα.

petalioi.jpg
Κατά την έκρηξη του _Clan__Fraser_, το _Πεταλιοί_ επλήγη από φλεγόμενα θραύσματα με αποτέλεσμα να αναφλεγεί. Το σκάφος τέθηκε υπό ρυμούλκηση με σκοπό να οδηγηθεί εκτός λιμένος, όπου  τελικά βυθίστηκε. Το 6.565 κόρων _Πεταλιοί_  είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1917 στα ναυπηγεία Doxford & Sons στο Sunderland ως _Admiral__Cochrane_για λογαριασμό της αγγλικής εταιρίας Byron Steamship, συμφερόντων των αδελφών Εμπειρίκου. Το 1928 το πλοίο ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία και μετονομάστηκε _Πεταλιοί_.

Πηγή: http://pierrekosmidis.blogspot.gr/2012/08/1941.html

----------


## Takerman

Από την ίδια πηγή μια φωτό του _Clan__Cumming_ κι ένα σύντομο ιστορικό με την τύχη του πλοίου.
Όπως αναφέρεται στο site, το ναυάγιο του έχει αναγνωρισθεί από την ομάδα του Κώστα Θωκταρίδη.
Clan Cumming.jpg
Ένα από τα πλοία που βρέθηκε εκείνες τις τραγικές ημέρες στον Πειραιά, στάθηκε πιο τυχερό. Το αγγλικό φορτηγό «Κλαν Κάμινγκ» διέφυγε δυο φορές τη βύθιση και αποπειράθηκε να διαφύγει από τον όλεθρο. Συνάντησε όμως και αυτό τη Νέμεσή του λίγα μίλια νοτιότερα, στα ανοιχτά της Αίγινας. 
 Το _Clan__Cumming_ ήταν ένα φορτηγό ατμόπλοιο,ολικής χωρητικότητας 7.264 κόρων, το οποίο ναυπηγήθηκε το 1938 στα ναυπηγεία GreenockDockyardCoLtd. στη Σκωτία για λογαριασμό της σκωτσέζικης εταιρίας ‘TheClanLineSteamersLtd.’ Σύμφωνα με την μέχρι στιγμής, προκαταρκτικήέρευνα, το πλοίο είχε αποπλεύσει το Δεκέμβριο του 1940 από το Λίβερπουλ και μετά από ένα ενδιάμεσο σταθμό στο Γιβραλτάρ, κατέπλευσε στις 12 Ιανουαρίου 1941 στον Πειραιά όπου εκφόρτωσε πολεμοφόδια. 
Στις 19 Ιανουαρίου 1941 αναχώρησε με συμμαχική νηοπομπή με προορισμό το Πορτ Σάιντ της Αιγύπτου. Στα ανοιχτά της νήσου Άγιος Γεώργιος, στο νότιο Σαρωνικό, το _Clan__Cumming_ τορπιλίστηκε από το ιταλικό υποβρύχιο _Neghelli_ και υποχρεώθηκε να επιστρέψει στον Πειραιά.
Το πλοίο υπέστη και νέες ζημιές κατά το γερμανικό βομβαρδισμό της 6ης Απριλίου 1941. Τότε το φορτηγό _Clan__Fraser_, επίσης της Clan Line, το οποίο ήταν έμφορτο με 350 τόνους τροτύλης (εκρηκτική ύλη), ανεφλέγη με αποτέλεσμα να ακολουθήσει μια τρομακτική έκρηξη που σκόρπισε τον όλεθρο. 

Δεκάδες σκάφη δέχτηκαν φλεγόμενα κομμάτια από το _Clan__Fraser_ με αποτέλεσμα άλλα να βυθιστούν και άλλα να υποστούν ζημιές. Μετά από επιπλέον επισκευές, το _Clan__Cumming_ κατόρθωσε να αποπλεύσει από τον Πειραιά τη νύχτα 14ης προς 15ης Απριλίου. 
Αμέσως όμως έγινε στόχος γερμανικών αεροσκαφών και είτε λόγω σύγχυσης που προκάλεσαν οι αεροπορικές επιθέσεις είτε από λάθος εκτίμηση, το σκάφος βρέθηκε να πλέει εντός των ορίων του αμυντικού ναρκοπεδίου Τούρλου – Φλεβών. 
Σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα αρχεία της Ιστορικής Υπηρεσίας του Πολεμικού μας Ναυτικού, η φρουρά του οχυρού Αιγίνης αντιλήφθηκε τη φρενήρη πορεία του σκάφους και προσπάθησε να το προειδοποιήσει με σήματα και κανονιοβολισμούς. 
Ο πλοίαρχος προφανώς συνειδητοποίησε τι συνέβαινε και άρχισε να στρέφει το σκάφος αλλά ήταν ήδη αργά. Η πρύμνη του _Clan__Cumming_  προσέκρουσε σε νάρκη με αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να βυθιστεί, ευτυχώς χωρίς ανθρώπινες απώλειες. Η φρουρά του Βορείου οχυρού Αιγίνης αμέσως ανέφερε στο Γενικό Επιτελείο Ναυτικού τη βύθιση του _Clan__Cumming_και το αντιτορπιλικό_ Βασίλισσα Ολγα_ έσπευσε προς περισυλλογή των ναυαγών.
**Του Άρη Μπιλάλη, ερευνητή ναυτικής Ιστορίας*

----------


## Takerman

Και μια φωτό από τις καταστροφές του βομβαρδισμού.

German_bombing_of_Piraeus.jpg
Πηγή: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...of_Piraeus.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> petalioi.jpg Το 6.565 κόρων _Πεταλιοί_ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1917 στα ναυπηγεία Doxford & Sons στο Sunderland ως _Admiral__Cochrane_για λογαριασμό της αγγλικής εταιρίας Byron Steamship, συμφερόντων των αδελφών Εμπειρίκου. Το 1928 το πλοίο ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία και μετονομάστηκε _Πεταλιοί_.


Ήταν από τα Standard φορτηγά του Α' Παγκ.Πολέμου.

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο πολύ καλό ιστορικό οδοιπορικό του φίλου Ellinis, να προσθέσω μια εικόνα του πλοίου Πεταλιοί που βρήκα.
> 
> petalioi.jpg
> Κατά την έκρηξη του _Clan__Fraser_, το _Πεταλιοί_ επλήγη από φλεγόμενα θραύσματα με αποτέλεσμα να αναφλεγεί. Το σκάφος τέθηκε υπό ρυμούλκηση με σκοπό να οδηγηθεί εκτός λιμένος, όπου  τελικά βυθίστηκε. Το 6.565 κόρων _Πεταλιοί_  είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1917 στα ναυπηγεία Doxford & Sons στο Sunderland ως _Admiral__Cochrane_για λογαριασμό της αγγλικής εταιρίας Byron Steamship, συμφερόντων των αδελφών Εμπειρίκου. Το 1928 το πλοίο ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία και μετονομάστηκε _Πεταλιοί_.
> 
> Πηγή: http://pierrekosmidis.blogspot.gr/2012/08/1941.html


φίλε Takerman, έθιξες μια ενδιαφέρουσα πτυχή των επακόλουθων του βομβαρδισμού που εκτυλίχτηκε στις 8 και 9 Απριλίου 1941.

Είχαμε μείνει λοιπόν σε ένα βομβαρδισμένο λιμάνι όπου καίγονταν σειρά καραβιών και με τον άξονα του ναρκοθετημένο. Μετά την έκρηξη του VIKING ο πρωθυπουργός δείνει στον Πλοίαρχο Ν.Πετρόπουλο πλήρεις αρμοδιότητες για να γίνει ο χώρος και πάλι λιμάνι. Μέχρι τότε επικρατούσε πολυαρχία και ένα χάος που σε ένα βαθμό μεγιστοποίησε τις ζημιές του βομβαρδισμού. Γιατί αν είχε ακολουθηθεί το προπολεμικό πλάνο για αραίωση του λιμανιού, μάλλον δεν θα είχαμε τόσες ζημιές.

Ο Πετρόπουλος λοιπόν αποφασίζει οτι πρέπει να απομακρυνθούν τα φλεγόμενα πλοία, τα οποία είναι φουνταρισμένα και ανίκανα για να σηκώσουν τις άγκυρες τους. Στέλνει λοιπόν δυο άλλους αξιωματικούς - τους Τ.Λούη και Ι.Μελισσηνό - και με χρήση οξυγόνου έκοψαν τις καδένες των αγκυρών. Κατόπιν με δυο ρυμουλκά ξεκίνησαν να τα βγάλουν ρυμουλκούμενα από το λιμάνι…

Επειδή δεν υπήρχε διαθέσιμο ναρκαλιευτικό, έβαλε μια βενζινάκατο να προηγείται του ρυμουλκού. Από το κατάστρωμα της γινόντουσαν βολές προς τη θάλασσα με την ελπίδα ότι εφόσον υπάρχει στη ρότα τους κάποια νάρκη αυτή έτσι θα εκραγεί. 

Αν και το πλάνο του Γ.Ε.Ν. όριζε ότι σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση τα ακυβέρνητα καράβια θα τα προσάραζαν στην περιοχή μετά τα Λιπάσματα, τα ρυμουλκά τράβηξαν τα φλεγόμενα σκάφη στα αβαθή των απέναντι όρμων της Σαλαμίνας για να τα προσαράξουν. Όμως συνέβησαν κάποια απρόοπτα. Κατά τη ρυμούλκηση του φορτηγού ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΗ τα ρυμούλκια κόπηκαν λόγω του μεγάλου κυμματισμού και το σκάφος παρασύρθηκε με αποτέλεσμα να προσαράξει στις νότιες ακτές της Κυνοσούρας και να καταστραφεί. Τα φορτηγά ΑΓΑΛΙΑΝΗ και ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ προσαράχθησαν με επιτυχία στα Σελίνια. 
Ας δούμε και την πορεία των φλεγόμενων σκαφών:
Image9.jpg

Όμως το ΠΕΤΑΛΛΟΙ (έτσι καταγράφηκε στο νηολόγιο της Άνδρου) κατέληξε να βυθιστεί στο στενό Αίγινας – Σαλαμίνας. Στο ναυάγιο του καταδύθηκε τη δεκαετία του ’90 ο Κώστας Θωκταρίδης και πιο πρόσφατα το δίδυμο Νικου Βασιλάτου –Ελένης Τσοπουροπούλου οι οποίοι και το αναγνώρισαν ως το ΠΕΤΑΛΛΟΙ. Σχετικά μπορεί κανείς να διαβάσει εδώ.

Το πώς κατέληξε το ναυάγιο του ΠΕΤΑΛΛΟΙ εκεί, ενώ είχε προορισμό τα Σελίνια, αποτέλεσε μια ενδιαφέρουσα έρευνα που κράτησε μήνες.

Η έρευνα ξεκίνησε από τη διαθέσιμη βιβλιογραφία χωρίς όμως να καταλήξει σε κάτι χρήσιμο. Σειρά είχαν τα ιστορικά νηολόγια της Άνδρου που φυλλάσονται στην Καΐρειο Βιβλιοθήκη αλλά ούτε εκεί προέκυψε κάποιο παραπάνω στοιχείο για το πότε και πως βυθίστηκε το πλοίο. Το ΠΕΤΑΛΛΟΙ διεγράφη από το νηολόγιο της Άνδρου στις 9 Σεπτεμβρίου 1943 ως «βυθισθέν συνέπεια πολεμικής αιτίας στις 7 Απριλίου 1941 στον Πειραιά». 
Και το σχετικό απόσπασμα με τη διαγραφή του σκάφους:
register.jpg

Η έρευνα συνεχίστηκε σε αρχεία του Οργανισμού Ανελκύσεως Ναυαγίων, γερμανικά ιστορικά αρχεία στο Freiburg, στα αρχεία των Lloyd's του Λονδίνου και κατέληξε στην Υπηρεσία Ιστορίας του Π.Ν. Εκεί προέκυψε μια σημαντική πληροφορία που κατέγραψε ο κυβερνήτης του Α/Τ ΙΕΡΑΞ. Στις 11 Απριλίου κανονιοβολίστηκε ένα φλεγόμενο πλοίο στα ανοιχτά της Ψυττάλειας. Η πληροφορία αυτή έχει σημασία καθώς δεν υπάρχει άλλη καταγεγραμμένη αναφορά για βύθιση άλλου φλεγόμενου πλοίου και μάλιστα στην περιοχή αυτή. Επομένως προέκυψε η θεωρία οτι το ΠΕΤΑΛΛΟΙ προσαράχτηκε μεν στα Σελίνια αλλά σε δεύτερο χρόνο "ξεσκάρωσε" και έπλευσε ακυβέρνητο και φλεγόμενο προς νότο, μέχρι που ένα πολεμικό πλοίο έδωσε τέλος στο μαρτύριο του δίνοντας του τη χαριστική βολή. 

Ας δούμε άλλη μια φωτογραφία του ΠΕΤΑΛΛΟΙ:
admiral cochrane by Clive Kitley.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Takerman

Αγαπητέ φίλε Ellinis με αφορμή αυτή την ιστορική αναδρομή, θέλω μέσα από αυτό το βήμα που μας δίνει το φόρουμ να εκφράσω τον σεβασμό μου προς το πρόσωπό σου, για τις γνώσεις σου και την αγάπη που έχεις για την ιστορία της ναυτιλίας μας. Ήταν κάτι που ήθελα να κάνω από καιρό και όπως είπα πιο πάνω βρήκα αφορμή με αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε takerman. Πρέπει να πω βέβαια οτι τα παραπάνω που παρέθεσα είναι αποτέλεσμα ομαδικής δουλειάς. Μιας και είμαστε χομπίστες και όχι επαγγελματίες, είναι σημαντικό να δημιουργούμε συνεργασίες για να μειώνουμε το κόστος της έρευνας.

Να δούμε και άλλη μια εικόνα από το ιταλικό φίλμ με τον Πειραιά μετά το βομβαρδισμό. Εδώ είναι το φορτηγό πλοίο ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΗΣ που επλήγη από τα θραύσματα του CLAN FRASER και υπέστη εκτεταμένες ζημιές. Δεξιά του το ημιβυθισμένο πλοίο από το οποίο φαίνονται τα ιστία και το φουγάρο είναι το ΚΥΡΑΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΙ.
K Louloudis - Kyrapanagia II.jpg

Εξαιτίας των ζημιών, το Κ. ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΗΣ παρέμεινε στον Πειραιά ώσπου καταλήφθηκε από τους Γερμανούς. Επισκευάστηκε από αυτούς με το όνομα LUNEBURG και βυθίστηκε στις 28 Απριλίου 1944 από τις τορπίλες βρετανικού υποβρυχίου στα βόρεια του Ηρακλείου. Να το δούμε και σαν γερμανικό:

konstantinos louloudis as luneburg.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πολυ καλη η παρουσιαση απο τον φιλο Ellinis των  ιστορικων γεγονοτων που διαδραματιστηκαν  κατα τον αεροπορικο βομβαρδισμο του Πειραια  τον Απριλιο του 1941_

----------


## Ellinis

Nα ενημερώσω όσους ενδιαφέρονται οτι στο τεύχος του περιοδικού "Ναυτική Ελλάς" που υπάρχει τώρα στα περίπτερα, υπάρχει το πρώτο μέρος ενός άρθρου με θέμα το βομβαρδισμό του Πειραιά και την έκρηξη του CLAN FRASER.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 154196
> Κατά την έκρηξη του _Clan__Fraser_, το _Πεταλιοί_ επλήγη από φλεγόμενα θραύσματα με αποτέλεσμα να αναφλεγεί. Το σκάφος τέθηκε υπό ρυμούλκηση με σκοπό να οδηγηθεί εκτός λιμένος, όπου  τελικά βυθίστηκε. Το 6.565 κόρων _Πεταλιοί_  είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1917 στα ναυπηγεία Doxford & Sons στο Sunderland ως _Admiral__Cochrane_για λογαριασμό της αγγλικής εταιρίας Byron Steamship, συμφερόντων των αδελφών Εμπειρίκου. Το 1928 το πλοίο ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία και μετονομάστηκε _Πεταλιοί_.
> 
> Πηγή: http://pierrekosmidis.blogspot.gr/2012/08/1941.html


Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, το τεύχος του περιοδικού Ναυτική Ελλάς που κυκλοφορεί έχει ένα αφιέρωμα για τη βύθιση του ΠΕΤΑΛΛΟΙ και την ανακάλυψη του ναυαγίου του. Μια γεύση από την πρώτη σελίδα:

P1010017.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Χθες ήταν η επέτειος από τον πρώτο γερμανικό βομβαρδισμό του Πειραιά που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την έκρηξη του CLAN FRASER και τη βύθιση πολλών άλλων πλοίων. Να παραθέσουμε με την ευκαιρία δυο φωτογραφίες από τα ιταλικά αρχεία Luce που δείχνουν την έκταση της καταστροφής...

Τα απομεινάρια του CLAN FRASER με την πρύμνη αριστερά να είναι το μόνο τμήμα που διατήρησε τη μορφή του. Τα λιμενικά υπόστεγα που βρίσκονταν κοντά στο σκάφος έχουν ισοπεδωθεί...

clan.jpg

Και μια εικόνα από το Ξαβέρι, σε πρώτο πλάνο το φορτηγό ΚΥΡΑΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΙ που βυθίστηκε από την έκρηξη του CLAN FRASER όταν πυρακτωμένα μέταλα καρφώθηκαν στο σκαρί του ανοίγοντας οπές και ξεκινώντας πυρκαγιές.

kyrap2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μιά μπίντα του λιμανιού έπεσε στο μπαλκόνι συγγενούς μας στη Ζέα κ το γκρέμισε,η έκρηξη ακούστηκε στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της Αττικής ενώ ο ουρανός κοκκίνισε μέχρι την Χαλκίδα. :Surprised:

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Μερικές πληροφορίες σχετικά με την κατεδάφιση του ρολογιού του Πειραιά.
Το Ρολόι του Πειραιά άρχισε να κατεδαφίζεται με μπουλντόζεςστις 2 Σεπ. 1968, επί δημαρχίας του διορισμένου από τη χούντα ΑριστείδηΣκυλίτση. Εργολάβοι της κατεδάφισης ήταν οι αδελφοί Ιωάννης και Μιχάλης Σάντος.Τα μάρμαρα του κτηρίου και το ρολόι, που λειτουργούσε τότε, πουλήθηκαν στηΣαλαμίνα με το συνολικό ποσό τον 100.000 δρχ. και τα υπόλοιπα μπάζα του κτηρίουμεταφέρθηκαν με φορτηγά του Δήμου Πειραιά σε χωματερές. 
Αργότερα η Μελίνα Μερκούρη αναζήτησε το ρολόι, προςαποκατάσταση, προσφέροντας την αμοιβή των 100.000 δρχ. αλλά αυτό δεν βρέθηκε .. . . ήταν πλέον αργά!  (Ίσως ο αγοραστήςκαι κάτοχος του ρολογιού τότε, φοβήθηκε να το παρουσιάσει ή το είχε μεταβιβάσει :Wink: .     
Τις πιο πάνω Πληροφορίες έλαβα από μακρινό συγγενή μου,κάτοικο Πειραιά, ο οποίος είχε εργαστεί στην κατεδάφιση με τον εργολάβο ΙωάννηΣάντο τότε. ¶ρα οι πληροφορίες είναι τεκμηριωμένες από «πρώτο χέρι».

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον φιλμ μισης ωρας εχει προστεθει στο ΕΟΑ. Βρισκεται εδω http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...2026&thid=5588  και περιγραφεται ως εξης:




> *Το λιμάνι του Πειραιώς*
> 
> Ταινία ντοκιμαντέρ με τίτλο Το Λιμάνι του Πειραιώς.
> 
> Δραστηριότητες φορτοεκφόρτωσης στο λιμάνι, η ιστορία του Πειραιά και η  σύγχρονη πόλη. Οι εγκαταστάσεις του ΟΛΠ, τα ναυπηγεία και οι μαρίνες. Η  πλατεία Κανάρη, η πλατεία Κοραή, το Δημοτικό Θέατρο, το Υπουργείο  Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, το Χρηματιστήριο Εμπορευμάτων και η Σχολή Ναυτικών  Δοκίμων. Οι ναοί του Πειραιά, το πάρκο Τερψιθέας, ο Βασιλικός Ναυτικός  Όμιλος Ελλάδος, ιστιοπλοΐα και αγώνας ποδοσφαίρου στο στάδιο Καραϊσκάκη.  Φωτογραφίες έργων ανάπτυξης του ΗΣΑΠ, ο σταθμός του ΗΣΑΠ στον Πειραιά  και καθημερινές δραστηριότητες.
> 
> Περιλαμβάνει τις εξής επιμέρους ενότητες: 
> 
> 1.    Δραστηριότητες φορτοεκφόρτωσης στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 
> ...


51.jpg52.jpg

Το φιλμ ειναι του 1968 και οι καθαρευουσιανοι εχουν βαλει το χερι τους.. Το σεναριο ειναι το Θεοφιλου Φραγκοπουλου (1923-1998) ο οποιος απο καιρου εις καιρον ειχε συεργασθει με την ΕΙΡ. Παραδοξως η πολυ καλη μουσικη εποχης ειναι ενος νεαροτατου Βαγγελη Πιτσιλαδη (1943- ). Τραγουδα και η μαντολινατα του Διονυσιου Αποστολατου στο κομματι που ξεναγει στις παλιες βιλλες της Καστελλας.

Το εργο ειναι μια πανδαισια παλαιων σκηνων... Το λιμανι, παρα πολλα παλια πλοια οπως η ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ, ΕΛΛΗ, ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ, ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ, τα αλλα πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου, τα Σαλαμινιωτικα, διαφορα Ιταλικα, πολλα φορτηγα, ρυμουλκα, κλπ.  Το λιμανι, τα τρολευ, η Καστελλα, το Περαμα, τα τοπικα ναυπηγεια, ο ηλεκτρικος για την Αθηνα, ακομη και φιλμ απο ματς του Ολυμπιακου!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματικα  ενδιαφερον φιλμ  γεματο νοσταλγια!!!
Ευχαριστουμε Nicholas!!!
_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Εξαιρετικό κ νοσταλγικό βίντεο αλλά είναι φυσικό την εποχή εκείνη να είναι στη καθαρεύουσα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Να δούμε και άλλη μια εικόνα από το ιταλικό φίλμ με τον Πειραιά μετά το βομβαρδισμό. Εδώ είναι το φορτηγό πλοίο ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΗΣ που επλήγη από τα θραύσματα του CLAN FRASER και υπέστη εκτεταμένες ζημιές. Δεξιά του το ημιβυθισμένο πλοίο από το οποίο φαίνονται τα ιστία και το φουγάρο είναι το ΚΥΡΑΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΙ.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 154251
> 
> Εξαιτίας των ζημιών, το Κ. ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΗΣ παρέμεινε στον Πειραιά ώσπου καταλήφθηκε από τους Γερμανούς. Επισκευάστηκε από αυτούς με το όνομα LUNEBURG και βυθίστηκε στις 28 Απριλίου 1944 από τις τορπίλες βρετανικού υποβρυχίου στα βόρεια του Ηρακλείου. Να το δούμε και σαν γερμανικό:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 154252
> πηγή


Μια φωτογραφία που δείχνει τα αποτελέσματα από την έκρηξη του CLAN FRASER τον Απρίλη του 1941. Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από την προβλήτα που ήταν πλευρισμένο το πλοίο που εξεράγη και απέναντι φαίνεται το μισοβυθισμένο CITY OF ROUBAIX και (εκεί που δείχνει το τοξάκι) το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΗΣ που "επέζησε".

louloudis - roubaix.jpg
Από το e-bay

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Α.GLORY-ΕΡΜΗΣ-ΒRASIL.jpg 21-8-08

AEGEAN GLORY, EPMHΣ κ το εκπαιδευτικό ΒRASIL.

----------


## Ellinis

Σαν σήμερα έγινε η έκρηξη του CLAN FRASER όταν το έπληξαν γερμανικές βόμβες. Από την τρομακτική έκρηξη μεταφέρθηκε η πυρκαγιά και σε σειρά άλλων πλοίων που παρέμεναν στο λιμάνι, όπως στο φορτηγό ΚΥΡΑΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΙ που εδώ το βλέπουμε φωτογραφημένο το 1939-40 μιας και φέρει την ελληνική σημαία στα πλευρά του σε ένδειξη ουδετερότητας. Το φορτηγό πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1899 στο Troon της Σκωτίας ως CLONLEE και είχε αποκτηθεί από Έλληνες το 1935.

KP2.jpg



> Και μια εικόνα από το Ξαβέρι, σε πρώτο πλάνο το φορτηγό ΚΥΡΑΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΙ που βυθίστηκε από την έκρηξη του CLAN FRASER όταν πυρακτωμένα μέταλα καρφώθηκαν στο σκαρί του ανοίγοντας οπές και ξεκινώντας πυρκαγιές.
> 
> kyrap2.jpg





> Να δούμε και άλλη μια εικόνα από το ιταλικό φίλμ με τον Πειραιά μετά το βομβαρδισμό. Εδώ είναι το φορτηγό πλοίο ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΗΣ που επλήγη από τα θραύσματα του CLAN FRASER και υπέστη εκτεταμένες ζημιές. Δεξιά του το ημιβυθισμένο πλοίο από το οποίο φαίνονται τα ιστία και το φουγάρο είναι το ΚΥΡΑΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΙ.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 154251


Να το δούμε και σε άλλες δυο φωτογραφίες, βυθισμένο στο Ξαβέρι. Στην πρώτη με φόντο το επίσης πληγέν φορτηγό ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΛΟΥΛΟΥΔΗΣ.
Kyrapanagia IIL.jpgKyrapanagia II.jpg

Το ναυάγιο παρέμεινε στη θέση του μέχρι το 1949, όπως το είδαμε σε φωτογραφία *εδώ*. 
Το  1949 ο Ο.Α.Ν. προχώρησε στην απομάκρυνση των υπολειμάτων από το  ανατιναχθέν CLAN FRASER και από το ΚΥΡΑΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΙΙ. Η κοπή των δυο  ναυαγίων έγινε υποβρυχίως με χρήση οξυγόνου. Παρακάτω μια εικόνα από την ανέλκυση:
kyrapanagia II - P42.jpg

----------

